# Rip Shift



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Is The B&M shifter difficult to install? How does it look?
Is it bitchin?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here are the installation instructions:

http://www.bmracing.com/malloy/GTOinstructions.pdf

To answer your question, it is a somewhat difficult install as there are four bolts that you can only access by reaching up and around the transmission. You either need to be very limber -- or have an assortment of extensions and joints to get at it. 

All the bolts need to be set with red Loctite -- and you HAVE TO apply to the RTV sealant around the transmission opening -- not the base of the shifter as written in the instructions -- otherwise, there's a higher chance that it may leak.

Regarding looks -- it looks just like the factory unit as the stock knob and boot are retained. As far as performance is concerned, it makes a world of difference.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the input B A. Verry helpfull.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

How does the B&M compair to the GMM?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a GMM Street version. It has to be the most precise shifter in the world. I have read many posts, especially on the other forum about B&Ms that the bolts come loose despite Locktiting them and about bolts just shearing off. I think the general concensus is the the GMM is a better shifter.
After I put mine in I let my brother drive it. After the ride he immediately ordered one for his GTO.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_***DO NOT BUY OR INSTALL THE B&M SHIFTER***_

It is a poorly-designed unit that _will_ come loose and leak...again and again. There are dozens od documented cases of this- I am not in alone.

The GMM Race shifter is a _much_ better unit, a superior design that will stay on the tranny. The feel is much better as well.

Critique below lifter from another site. But it outlines the crappy PoS which is the B&M (on the right, GMM on the left).










You've been warned.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

well that sucks. Mine is already in.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

pickinfights said:


> well that sucks. Mine is already in.


Sorry to hear that.

Do yourself a huge favor- don't compound the mistake by installing it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

In, meaning it's in the car? Damnit. I Hope I installed it corectly. Everything was locktighted. And not the lock tight that they give you with the shifter. I Used extra high strength stuff. As for the bolts breaking all I can do is pray. If it happens im gonna have to order a GMM.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry, I'm just not buying the "all B&M's are bad" line -- as my properly installed B&M is fine.

While the GMM has a slightly better, more positive, mechanical feel -- it doesn't justify the cost -- as it goes through the gears the exact same way.

Don't worry about your unit -- you should be fine.


----------

